

Internet users send 1.5 lakh e-mail petitions to protect net neutrality - jayadevan
http://tech.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/internet/internet-users-send-1-5-lakh-e-mail-petitions-to-protect-net-neutrality/46915191

======
vipulg
This is very much required. We need to guide users on how to send the email
with required questions answered to TRAI. I found a useful way of doing this -
How to Vote for Net Neutrality in India - [http://whatfix.com/#!flows/how-to-
vote-for-net-neutrality-in...](http://whatfix.com/#!flows/how-to-vote-for-net-
neutrality-in-india/b46341b0-e129-11e4-9448-448a5b5dd5b8/)

------
ptaipale
Perhaps it would be good to say "150 000" instead of "1.5 lakh" which doesn't
make sense to people outside the Indian subcontinent.

